# Went to Home Depot last night.



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Bought a set of TracRac for my truck. Went to install them today and found out some parts were missing, Local HD is now out of stock on these so now drive 30 mins each way to get the right parts (they let me open a box and grab what parts I was missing) Get back to our office and start installing the racks, WTH! They gave me 3 drivers side back rack mounts. SO now I scratch my head trying to figure out if I was doing something wrong. Nope, wrong parts. Call HD again, they said np come exchange those parts (at this point half the rack is installed), I finally get the parts I needed.

More than half the parts in this sealed box were missing or wrong. Infact we had to open 5 other racks just so we could make mine a complete set.

I have always heard good things about these racks so I figured it's time for some. Man was I wrong. 1 hour to install according to directions. 5 hours later I got them done.

http://www.homedepot.com/p/TracRac-TracOne-800-lb-Capacity-Universal-Truck-Rack-27000-01/203346592


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Probaly went to the last guy who bought one of those racks and needed some missing parts.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a set on the van and a set on the pickup. I do like them. Install was not the easiest for me either, but then again I am not a very handy person and get frustrated easily with project like that.

On the van rack I learned to add anti-seize coating to the threads since I was getting a lot of galling on the installation. If I wanted to loosen the rack to adjust, it was locked up so tight there was noway it was going to adjust or move again. I had some seize up prior to final tightening too. I had to cut a lot of bolts off.

So, on the truck rack, I coated everything first to be safe and had no issues. I was missing a few parts, but not too many. A couple wrong size bolts IIRC.

Very nice rack once it is installed. Loading and sliding ladders on them will beat up the powder coating, but as a contractor, I expect that. Our vehicles are tools, not show pieces.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

cdpainting said:


> Bought a set of TracRac for my truck. Went to install them today and found out some parts were missing, Local HD is now out of stock on these so now drive 30 mins each way to get the right parts (they let me open a box and grab what parts I was missing) Get back to our office and start installing the racks, WTH! They gave me 3 drivers side back rack mounts. SO now I scratch my head trying to figure out if I was doing something wrong. Nope, wrong parts. Call HD again, they said np come exchange those parts (at this point half the rack is installed), I finally get the parts I needed.
> 
> More than half the parts in this sealed box were missing or wrong. Infact we had to open 5 other racks just so we could make mine a complete set.
> 
> ...


Which they put back on the shelf, hence all your problems to begin with. Happens a lot in Lowes also.


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

cdpainting said:


> Bought a set of TracRac for my truck. Went to install them today and found out some parts were missing, Local HD is now out of stock on these so now drive 30 mins each way to get the right parts (they let me open a box and grab what parts I was missing) Get back to our office and start installing the racks, WTH! They gave me 3 drivers side back rack mounts. SO now I scratch my head trying to figure out if I was doing something wrong. Nope, wrong parts. Call HD again, they said np come exchange those parts (at this point half the rack is installed), I finally get the parts I needed.
> 
> More than half the parts in this sealed box were missing or wrong. Infact we had to open 5 other racks just so we could make mine a complete set.
> 
> ...


What are ya, NEW?!?!? typically ya gotta buy 3 or 4 of the same HD item to piece together 1 that works...may as well just buy em all at the same time and return the extras when you're project is complete...


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> _"Went to Home Depot last night."_


See, this is where you went wrong right at the start.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

lilpaintchic said:


> What are ya, NEW?!?!? typically ya gotta buy 3 or 4 of the same HD item to piece together 1 that works...may as well just buy em all at the same time and return the extras when you're project is complete...


and after scrounging out the right pieces, they still put it back on the shelf for the next sucker


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

chrisn said:


> and after scrounging out the right pieces, they still put it back on the shelf for the next sucker


They actually put a bunch of return stickers on it. I'm still going to call TracRac Monday.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

DeanV said:


> I have a set on the van and a set on the pickup. I do like them. Install was not the easiest for me either, but then again I am not a very handy person and get frustrated easily with project like that.
> 
> On the van rack I learned to add anti-seize coating to the threads since I was getting a lot of galling on the installation. If I wanted to loosen the rack to adjust, it was locked up so tight there was noway it was going to adjust or move again. I had some seize up prior to final tightening too. I had to cut a lot of bolts off.
> 
> ...


Right now My Ram is a show truck, I want to put a couple thousand miles on it before turning into a painting rig. I put them on the Dakota and yes very solid feeling. 

Off today to get some more free ladders. I guess I'm trying to be the king of ladders around here. Way more than we will ever use. But why not, free ladders are great.


----------

